# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  RKdetector

## HATTIFNATTOR

Утилита, предназначенная для поиска и удаления скрытых от пользователя ресурсов. Текущая бета - 2.0

 *Загрузить*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dont.care.a.f!g

*IATHooksAnalyzer* (Iat Analyzer, Iat fixer, database scan)

IATHooksAnalyzer is an advanced rootkit detector module that includes
memory analysis to find Intercepted functions due to virus, rootkits, addware, spyware...

This module allows rkdetector to perform the following tasks:
- Running Tasks List
- Proccess in memory Import Address Table reader
- Detect Modified functions entries and the dll/proccess that modified it
- Restore Modified functions to return to the correct proccess flow

NOT INCLUDED IN THIS BETA RELEASE:
- Export results XML/HTML
- Perform recovery with modified functions.
- Search filter ( search for A/C/D/M file times)
- Load List of dlls from previous secure boots to make a diff
- Rootkits/virus/adware/spyware paterns hooking certain function (sockets, findfirstfile, etc)

----------


## Erekle

RKdetector 2 - 
путь (не реестр) > TProgressBar property out of range
путь (реестр) > access violation.
Бета...

----------


## EvilPhantasy

Эта бета, бета уже много лет. Проект rkdetector сдох.

----------

